# Elektronikas forums >  Par zemējumu.

## martin

Nezināju kurā topikā likt bet tomēr.

Tātad nu tā: Aptuvenais zemējuma mērķis ir tāds, ja ir radusies bojāta izolācija elektroiekārtā un ir parādījies uz  korpusa sriegums, lai mirklī kad cilvēks pieskartos šai elektroiekārtas korpusam lai strāva neplūstu caur cilvēku, bet lai to novadītu zemē. Pareizi? Aptuveni jā. 

Tātad, ja šim zemējumam ir jābut 4 omiem pēc noteiktā lieluma, bet ja zemeejuma pretestiiba ir lielaaka par 4 omiem tad protams zemeejums nepildiis pilnveertiigi savu funkciju un pa cilveeku shajaa mirklii pluudiis lielaaka straava. Pareizi? Jā!.

Tātad jautājums ir tāds. kas mainaas no taa, ja caur cilveeku pluust lielaaka straava? NU ne jau reaali pat ljoti leiala, taa pat  vareetu buut ljoti maaza bet lielaaka nekaa tai vajadzetu buut. KAS NO TAA MAINAAS?
Es atbildu shaadi:
1) Zemeejums nepilda pilnveertiigi savu funkciju
2) ja caur civleeku pluust lielaaka straava jo lielaaka iespeeja ka vinjsh var doties aatraak saldaa mieraa...

Bet ar to lai noliktu eksaamenu nepietiek.

Taatad kas veel no taa mainaas ja caur civleeku pluust lielaaka straava? kas notiek ar zemeejumu kas cits anyway? kaadi lielumi? Pastaastiet luudzu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Cik zinu, zemējums ir vajadzīgs lai nokļūstot fāzei uz korpusu tiktu izsisti drošinātāji.
Palielinoties zemējuma pretestībai strāva samazinās, drošinātāji paliek veseli un uz korpusa sēž tie 220V gandrīz.
No tā arī visa bīstamība utt.

----------


## martin

> Palielinoties zemējuma pretestībai strāva samazinās, drošinātāji paliek veseli un uz korpusa sēž tie 220V gandrīz.


 No vienas puses taa ir. Bet kas mainaas mirklii kad caur cilveeku pluust lielaaka straava? Neaizrunaajamies par droshinaataajiem.

----------


## marizo

Es domāju, ka šeit viens no foruma biedriem visu pietiekami skaidri aprakstījis.

----------


## AndrisZ

Primārie elektrodrošības kritēriji
Ja maiņstrāvas frekvence ir 50 Hz.
Līdzstrāvai parametrs - frekvence neeksistē.
1. Sajūtamības strāva.
Strāva sajūtama pie ilgstošas iedarbības, kas pārsniedz 30 s. Nav nāvējoša.
• Maiņstrāvai 0,6 - 1,5 mA
• Līdzstrāvai 5 - 7 mA.
2. Satverošā strāva.
Rada muskuļu krampjus un sāpes pie iedarbības ilguma 1 - 30 s. Kavē cilvēkam atrauties no elektrības vadošās daļas, bet vairumā gadījumu nav nāvējoša:
• maiņstrāvai 5 - 25 mA;
• līdzstrāvai 50 - 80 mA.
3. Nāvējošā strāva.
Izsauc sirds fibrilāciju un elpošanas paralīzi pie iedarbības ilguma 0,5 - 3,0 s:
• maiņstrāvai 100 mA;
• līdzstrāvai 300 mA.

Vispār pats vari pagooglet.

----------


## Raimonds1

Vēl ir tāda liieta, kā esi iegrābies tajā vada - vai savelkoties muskuļiem, tie aptver vadu vai ar plaukstas virspusi, vai strāva plūst caur rokām vai kājām  un sirdi. Un vispār ir dzirdēts par tādiem indivīdiem, kas fāzi ar pirkstiem nosaka.
Tad vēl ir tāds soļa spriegums - tas ir tad, kad fāzes vads nokritis zemē un zonai, kas atrodas 2 metrus no vada ir potenciāla starpiba ar zonu, kas ir 2,5 metrus no vada, jāliek mazi solīši vai jālēkā. 
Vispar ir tādas lietas kas jazina, viens džeks izglāba sīko vilkdams aiz drēbēm kas kokā bija iegrābies vadā, pa tv rādīja...

----------


## Texx

Mainās tas, ka zemējums nepilda savas funkcijas tb nepasargā cilvēku no strāvas noplūdes un sekas var būt letālas. Tas ir tas, kas atiecas uz cilvēku. No elektriskā viedokļa, palielinoties zemējuma pretestībai, strāva fāzes vadā var nesasniegt nepieciešamo lielumu, automāti-drošinātāji nenostrādā un ķēdi neatslēdz (tā salīdzinoši mazā strāva, kas plūst caur cilvēku drošinātājiem neliks izslēgties). Uz bojātās iekārtas korpusa iespējams potenciāls līdz pat fāzes spriegumam jeb tuvu tam.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Un vispār ir dzirdēts par tādiem indivīdiem, kas fāzi ar pirkstiem nosaka.


 Te es varētu pielikt arī savu foto  ::   Cik esmu runājies ar citiem, kas ar elektrību ir uz "Tu", šo īpašību vai prasmi (nezinu kā nosaukt) var arī uztrenēt. A tā baigi ērti- iebāz sadeles skapī roku un ātri iztausti kur kas pienāk, kur nepienāk. Jaunajos skapjos sliktāk. Viss baigi noizolēts un pirksti nav tik tievi lai pa tiem mazajiem caurumiņiem kur vadi vai skrūves ielīstu.  ::

----------


## Texx

> ...iebāz sadeles skapī roku un ātri iztausti kur kas pienāk, kur nepienāk...


  ::  
Drausmīgs melnais humors.
 ::

----------


## GuntisK

> ...iebāz sadeles skapī roku un ātri iztausti kur kas pienāk, kur nepienāk...
> 
> 
>   
> Drausmīgs melnais humors.


 Huors kas humors, bet pēdējos gados arī man ir pilnīgi pofig uz 220v tīklu-varu mierīgi pieskarties... Bet ikdienā to nedaru-nafig tas vajadzīgs ja ir mēraparāti.

----------


## Girts

> Huors kas humors, bet pēdējos gados arī man ir pilnīgi pofig uz 220v tīklu-varu mierīgi pieskarties... Bet ikdienā to nedaru-nafig tas vajadzīgs ja ir mēraparāti.


 Par to grābstīšnos pie 230V~tīklu tā ir kā ir vis atkarīgs uz kā tu stavi un ar kadiem apaviem tu stāvi,No savas pieredzes zinu tika ka ja ta ir rupnīca ar telpā ar paugstinātu bīstamību pieskarties pie fazaes vada nav ne mazākās velešnas un par manu drošibu gādā šads instruments

----------


## andrievs

Ja tomēr atskatāmies uz pirmatnēji uzdoto jautājumu, tad tur bija arī šāda frāze:

"ja ir radusies bojāta izolācija elektroiekārtā un ir parādījies uz korpusa spriegums"

Es šajā situācijā tomēr gribētu vērst uzmanību, ka:
1) Ja šāda situācija potenciāli ir iespējama, tad elektrosadales skapis būtu jāaprīko ar "automātu", kurš ne tikai atslēdzas pie paaugstinātas strāvas fāzes vadā, bet mēra strāvu gan fāzes, gan nulles vados un izslēdzas, ja šajos vados sajūt strāvas lielumu starpību - tobiš noplūdi kaut kur pie patērētāja. Šādi "automāti" protams ir dārgāki par pierastajiem, bet lētāki par visprastāko zārku
2) arī izcils zemējums, ja paļausies tikai uz to, nodrošinās galu galā vai nu bojātās iekārtas pilnu "caursišanu" līdz ieejas drošinātāju nostrādāšanai, vai arī "caursišana" tiks nodrošināta bojātās iekārtas lietotājam.


Pirmo pagarinātāju ar tiristoru atslēgu un strāvas diferences detektoru es iegādājos 25 gadus atpakaļ un pieradinājos garāžā un dārzā strādāt tikai caur to - ziniet, kādas reizes 8-10 tas ir nostrādājis

----------


## M_J

Jautājums speciem - ko jūs sakat par tādu lietu, kuru laikam sauc par tīkla filtru. Slēgums sekojošs: kaut kādas tur droseles, un divi kondensatori - no katra ieejošā vada uz iekārtas korpusu. Rezultātā - ja korpuss nav kārtīgi sazemēts, uz tā ir tieši puse tīkla sprieguma - 110V. Saprotu - kārtībai jābūt un rozetēs, kur tādu aparātu sprauž jābūt kārtīgam zemējumam. Manā saimniecībā tā arī ir. Bet ja man nepieciešams ar minēto ierīci veikt kādus darbus ne savā teritorijā, es nekad nevaru būt drošs, ka kārtīgi nenoraušos, jo ar tiem zemējumiem tā nu ir kā ir. Protams, ka visu to padarīšanu nahrenizēju. Jautājums - kāpēc tiek pielietots tieši šāds slēgums, kas zemējuma iztrūkuma gadījumā elektroierīci pārvērš par elektrisko krēslu. Viens izskaidrojums man ir: dabīgajai atlasei - lai apsistu visus, kas neievēro noteikumus. Varbūt ir vēl kāds?

----------


## AndrisZ

Tur tie kondensatori ir pietiekami mazi lai strāva nebūtu lielāka par 1mA. Nekas vairāk par nelielu drebulīti.  ::  
Kas attiecas uz dažādu ierīču ieeju/izeju nosvilināšanu pieslēgšanas brīdī, tad bieži vien pietiek.  ::

----------


## abergs

> Jautājums - kāpēc tiek pielietots tieši šāds slēgums, kas zemējuma iztrūkuma gadījumā elektroierīci pārvērš par elektrisko krēslu.


 Tas ir visefektīvākais slēgums traucējumu slāpēšanai el. tīklā.Ierīces kļūst arvien daudzveidīgākas, to jauda pieaug
un bez šādiem filtriem nevarēsi skatīties teļļuku kad kaimiņš izdomās ar fleksi kaut ko griezt  ::

----------


## M_J

Var jau būt, ka ir iekārtas, kur tie kondensatori ir tādi, kas uztaisa tikai mazu drebulīti, personīgi es vairākas reizes esmu no BOSCH aparatūras norāvies tā, ka maz neliekas. Smieklīgākais tajā pasākumā bija, kad suns pienāca apostīt neredzēto verķi un kaukdams atleca nost. Pēc tam viņš tai kastei meta lielu līkumu.

----------


## a_masiks

Tas nozīmē tikai to, ka ir reālas problēmas ar zemējumu nevis ar kondiķiem. Ļoti daudzus instrumentus pašlaik ražo ar domu ka lai nu kas, bet zemējums ir kā nākas un tas visas konstruēšanas haltūriņas sekas novērsīs.

----------


## martin

Ljoti jauki sapratu visu aptuveni. Vieniigias kas mani ljoti interesee ir 

caursišana

It kaa jau saprotu to domu, bet kursh var to izskaidrot pilniigi un siikaak?

----------


## M_J

Rūgtā pieredze ir izmācījusi, ka kārtīgs zemējums ir reti kur. Ja tāds it kā ir, tad paļauties uz to nevar. Parasti ir sastopama kaut kāda parodija par zemējuma tēmu, tāda vispār nav vai ,nedod dies', tajā vadā ir iekļuvusi fāze. Ja kaut kas jādara ne savā teritorijā, kā likums jāņem līdzi pagarinātājs un visāda veida pārejas, jo nekad navar zināt, cik tālu un kāda rozete būs pieejama. Un jāpieņam defaultā, ka nekāda zemējuma nebūs. Tīkla filtru atvienoju, problēmu ar noraušanos pa nagiem vairs nav. Šajā sakarībā nekādus traucējumus ne konkrētās ierīces, ne apkārtējo ierīču darbībā neesmu novērojis. Tā vien liekas, ka tie tīkla filtri daudzos gadījumos tiek likti bez kādas jēgas, nepadomājot, ir vajadzība pēc tāda, vai nav. Protams, nav patīkami apzināties, ka tagad liels metālisks iekārtas korpuss "karājas gaisā", derētu padomāt par jaudīgu trafu, kas visu to lietu galvaniski atsaista. Starp citu kaut kad biju pārsteigts, uzzinot ka arī kuģu korpuss no elektriskā viedokļa "karājas gaisā". Izskaidrojums izrādījās ļoti vienkāršs: ja kaut kur kaut ko pieslēgs, parādās iespēja ka korpusā kaut kad plūdīs strāva. Un ja kuģa zemūdens daļā strāvas ceļā būs sliktāks savienojums, tad tur sāļajā jūras ūdenī īsā laikā izveidosies caurums.

----------


## Raimonds1

Jā  vajag 2kW serdi un uztīt trafu 220/220 ar galvanisko atsaisti  :: 
 andekdote, divi elektriķi sež katrs sava staba gala un labo vadus. Garam iet tantina. Viens saka - tantin, paceliet to tur vadu... vai so...ja ja so... tantina pacel. elektriķis saka - es tev teicu - nulee, bet tu- fāze, fāze....

Bija kaut kāds joku sižets, kur aktieri pie skapja tēloja , ka dabūjuši pa nagiem un pielipuši - no 8  divi zināja, kas darams - viens ar šalli, otrs aiz drēbēm atvilka nost.

----------


## Didzis

Tīkla filtri ir pat ļoti nepieciešami, jo visa modernā elektronika ar impulsu barokļiem rada šausmīgus radiotraucējumus un elektrotīkls darbojas kā ļoti gara antena. Tā pat ir ar visadiem flekšiem, urbjiem u.t.t. Protams, cilvēks, kuram no radiotehnikas nav puilnīgi nekāda sajēga, var mierīgu sirdi"izkniebt" tīkla filtru, jo lūk aparāts sit pa nagiem. Tas ir pilnīgs tehnisks analfabētisms. Ja būtu mana vara, es šitādus racionalizātorus publiski pērtu. Radio klausīšanās nebeidzas tikai ar FM staciju uztveršanu, ir vēl citi diapazoni un tie pilsētā, šitādu gudrenieku dēļ, ir riktīgi piedir*** ar šausmīgu burkšķi. Uz īsajiem viļņiem vispār neko nevar dzirdēt un krievu naidnieku balss traucētāji ir tāda viegla rūkšana salīdzinājumā ar to, kas tagad notiek ēterā. Partijas ideologi būtu vienkārši sajūsma, ka tauta vairs nevar klausīties Amerikas balsi. Vai tad tiešām ir tik grūti atrisināt zemējuma problēmu? Savieno kaut sadales skapī zemesvadu ar nulli(tagad laikam to sauc par neitrāli), i tad būs labāk, vismaz nenositīs ar strāvu, bet strādāt bez zemējuma gan nav prāta darbs. Nav tak tik grūti ierīkot arī kārtīgu zemējuma kontūru un ja arī nebūs tur tie 4 omi, vienalga viss darbosies. Ja godīgi, tad tos 4 omus es dzīvē esmu redzējis tikai zemējuma mērīšanas brīdī un arī tikai tad, kad viss darba kolektīvs drzudzīgi pačurāja uz zemē iedzītajiem elektrodiem. Tā pat pie galvenās sadales zeme jāsavieno ar nulli un štrunts par 4 omiem, toties visas tās radiodrazas noies gruntī.

----------


## sharps

analfabeetisms buutu sleegt zemi ar nulli kopaa. padomaa kas notiktu ja gaisvada liinijai faaze noiisinaatu ar nulli un ja nepietiekoshi juutiigaa automaatika nenostraadaatu. vai veel trakaak ja dumjsh ekektrikjis atnaacis labot elektriibu un faazi ar nulli sajaucis vietaam. ir reaali gadiijumi bijushi, ka pus ciematam visu elektroniku nosvilina vairaaku tuukstoshu veertiibaa.

----------


## a_masiks

> analfabeetisms buutu sleegt zemi ar nulli kopaa.


 Tu tā saki? A ko piemēram man darīt? Man no staba pienāk 3 fāzes un 1 kopējais vads. Sadales skapī no kopējā vada aiziet atsevišķi zemējums un nulvads. Pa nulvadu plūst strāva, tāpēc pašā galā tur spriegums var staigāt. Masas vadā strāvai nav jāplūst, izņemot avārijas gadījumu. Visiem masas vadiem pa visu māju jābūt vienādam potenciālam - tādam kāds ir sadales skapī uz masas-nulles sliedes. Var jau ierakt zemējuma kontūru, bet tiešām domā ka tas mani var paglābt no debīla elektriķa izdarībām?

----------


## Mairis

> Jautājums speciem - ko jūs sakat par tādu lietu, kuru laikam sauc par tīkla filtru. Slēgums sekojošs: kaut kādas tur droseles, un divi kondensatori - no katra ieejošā vada uz iekārtas korpusu. Rezultātā - ja korpuss nav kārtīgi sazemēts, uz tā ir tieši puse tīkla sprieguma - 110V. Saprotu - kārtībai jābūt un rozetēs, kur tādu aparātu sprauž jābūt kārtīgam zemējumam. Manā saimniecībā tā arī ir. Bet ja man nepieciešams ar minēto ierīci veikt kādus darbus ne savā teritorijā, es nekad nevaru būt drošs, ka kārtīgi nenoraušos, jo ar tiem zemējumiem tā nu ir kā ir. Protams, ka visu to padarīšanu nahrenizēju. Jautājums - kāpēc tiek pielietots tieši šāds slēgums, kas zemējuma iztrūkuma gadījumā elektroierīci pārvērš par elektrisko krēslu. Viens izskaidrojums man ir: dabīgajai atlasei - lai apsistu visus, kas neievēro noteikumus. Varbūt ir vēl kāds?


 šie sūdi parasti sēž dažos PC barokļos.

----------


## M_J

Katrā datorā, televizorā, katrā štruntā ir impulsnieks. Cik procentos dzīvokļu visas rozetes ir ar zemējumu? Tad ko? Valdība aizliegs lietot visas tās grabažas, kamēr visur nav smuki pēc noteikumiem savilkti zemējumi? Un vēl. Vai ir kādi nepārvarami fizikas likumi, kas neļauj izveidot tīkla filtru, kurš zemējuma iztrūkuma gadījumā tomēr nepārvērš elektroierīci par elektrisko krēslu?

----------


## Velko

> Vai tad tiešām ir tik grūti atrisināt zemējuma problēmu?


 Reizēm nemaz tik vienkārši nav. Piemēram man - īrēju.

Instalācija veca, protams, nekāds zemējums nav pat bijis paredzēts. Un vispār kautkāds sviests darās - indikators uzrāda fāzi uz abiem vadiem. Pamērīju (tikko) ar voltmetru - starp abiem vadiem 222V, potenciāls katrā vadā pret zemi (gāzesvadu) - vienā 222V otrā 220V. Sadales skapim (trepēs) arī uz korpusa spriegums uzrādās.

Kad ieminos izīrētājam par to, ka ar strāvu kautkas nav kārtībā, skatās uz mani kā auns uz jauniem vārtiem: "A tok že jestj." Nu ar ko man darīt?

----------


## abergs

> Vai ir kādi nepārvarami fizikas likumi, kas neļauj izveidot tīkla filtru, kurš zemējuma iztrūkuma gadījumā tomēr nepārvērš elektroierīci par elektrisko krēslu?


 Fizikas likumi nav ierobežojums. Vairāk iespaido ekonomika - pirmkārt; vai pircējs var atļauties instrumentu kura pašizmaksā
ir ielikts kvalitatīvs tīkla filtrs (kas arī protams maksā), otrkārt; vai ražotājam būs kur realizēt par tādu cenu?



> Kad ieminos izīrētājam par to, ka ar strāvu kautkas nav kārtībā, skatās uz mani kā auns uz jauniem vārtiem: "A tok že jestj." Nu ar ko man darīt?


 Acīmredzot vēl saglabājies tāds anahronisms kā trīsfazu 220v tīkls bez neitrales.Ko darīt? Savest kārtībā par savu naudu($$$...$$$).
Nemazākā nodoma ņirgāties.

----------


## ezis666

> Un vispār kautkāds sviests darās - indikators uzrāda fāzi uz abiem vadiem. Pamērīju (tikko) ar voltmetru - starp abiem vadiem 222V, potenciāls katrā vadā pret zemi (gāzesvadu) - vienā 222V otrā 220V. Sadales skapim (trepēs) arī uz korpusa spriegums uzrādās.


 tas saucas ~3 220V tikls,barojošais trafs saslēgts trīsstūrī, nekāda nulle tur nav, abi vadi ir fāzes, savā starpā un pret zemi ir līnijas U(220v)
Tā tika iepi..s santīms uz nulles vadu, šinī slēgumā tāds nav iespējams.

Pret ko tu mērīji to sadales skapi?

----------


## a_masiks

Vai arī kāds zog elektrību, palaizdams vienu fāzi pa apkuri. Kaut kur šamais variants ir dzirdēts....

----------


## AndrisZ

> Pamērīju (tikko) ar voltmetru - starp abiem vadiem 222V, potenciāls katrā vadā pret zemi (gāzesvadu) - vienā 222V otrā 220V. Sadales skapim (trepēs) arī uz korpusa spriegums uzrādās.[quote:3k9n32bx]


 Acīmredzot vēl saglabājies tāds anahronisms kā trīsfazu 220v tīkls bez neitrales.Ko darīt? Savest kārtībā par savu naudu($$$...$$$).[/quote:3k9n32bx]

Jā, ievelc vēl trešo vadu no skapja korpusa ar pamatojumu, ka Tev tak vajag zemējumu un varēsi būvēt "Perpetum Mobiles" uz nebēdu.  ::  Būtu man pieejams tāds tīkls es ātri ievestu "kārtību". Izlietotie $$$ ātri vien atmaksātos.  ::

----------


## Velko

> Pret ko tu mērīji to sadales skapi?


 Nevelkot garas ķeskas trepēs grūti atrast zemi (lai varētu ar voltmetru nomērīt). Skatījos ar indikatoru (tas skrūvgriezis ar neona lampiņu). Pieņemu, ka tur ir tas pats vajadzētu-būt-nullei vads.




> Savest kārtībā par savu naudu


 Man jau tā pat ir "Perpetuum Mobile" - fiksēta īre, par elektrību papildus nav jāpiemaksā. Dzīvoju komunaļņikā - viens skaitītājs uz visiem.

Vienīgā bēda, ka normālu zemējumu nav no kurienes raut. Sadales skapja korpuss neder, nedzīšu tak savus stieņus zemē.

----------


## M_J

Lielā daļā Rīgas centra ir vecais tīkls bez nuulvada, starp fāzēm ir 220V un, ja grib pieslēgt kādu trīsfāzu motoru, tad tinumi, kas tiem motoriem defaultā ir saslēgti zvaigznē, jāpārkomutē trijstūrī.

----------


## Lemings

Neatceros vairs īsti kā bija, 4 omi prestestību jau vajadzēja apakšstacijas zemējuma kontūram. Princpinpā jau savs zemējuma kontūrs būtu vajadzīgs mājai, ja ievads ir ar gaisvadu līniju, tad iespējams nulles pārrāvums, tad fāzes spriegums būs 380 220 vietā. 
Pēc noteikumiem zemējuma kontūru jāsavieno vienā vietā ar neitrāli ievada skapī. Reāli cik es saprotu normālā režīmā tas zemējums nav vajadzīgs.

Teroētiski vislabāk ir likt strāvas noplūdes automātus, bet tad atkal simetrijai ir jābūt, savādāk sit vaļā, bet man ar tādiem nav bijusi darīšana.

Fakts tikai tāds, ka spriegums automātus vaļā nesit. 

Ir zināms viens kekss, kas pamanījās no 20 kV atrauties, atslēgu kopnēs iebāza. Neko vēl joprojām strādā.

----------


## Didzis

sharps, nulle ar zemi, mājas ievadā, obligāti ir jāsavieno un tas galīgi nav analfabētisms, bet tehniska prasība. Ievada skapi savieno ar zemējuma kontūru, pienākoš nulles vadu un aizejošo zemējuma vadu. Tālāk pa māju jāvelk trīsvadu, vai piecvadu  kabeļi un zemējuma vads nekur nedrīkst būt savienots ar nulli. Visiem jaunajiem sadales skapjiem ir speciāla pieslēgvieta zemējuma vadiem un tā nav savienota ar nulli. Tikai pie šāda slēguma tiek nodrošināta potenciālu izlīdzināšana starp zemējuma kontūru un nullesvadu un tiek panākta maksimāla drošiba. Citu variantu vienkārši nav!

----------


## Texx

> sharps, nulle ar zemi, mājas ievadā, obligāti ir jāsavieno. Visiem jaunajiem sadales skapjiem ir speciāla pieslēgvieta zemējuma vadiem un tā nav savienota ar nulli.


 Bik nesapratu. Cik es tā miglaini esmu lasījis kaut kādu tehnisko informāciju, liekas, ka visos sadales skapjos nulle tiek savienota ar zemējumu, lai izlīdzinātu potenciālus.

----------


## Didzis

Nulli ar zemi, modernā elektroinstalācijā, nekādā gadījumā nedrīkst savienot savā starpā. Savienojums ir tikai vienā punktā pie mājas ienākošās sadales. Tikai tā var panākt, ka pa zemesvadu neplūst strāva un uz aparātu korpusiem neparādās potenciāls.

----------


## Velko

> Savienojums ir tikai vienā punktā pie mājas ienākošās sadales.


 Vai tad ar to pašu nepietiek, lai gadījumā ja pienākošajā kabelī pārdeg nulles vads, izveidotos tāda situācija kā man? Visa 0 turas uz lokālo zemējumu. Neesmu elektriķis, bet vai nesanāk labāk, ja vispār nav savienots?

----------


## a_masiks

* Velko*
Arī neesmu elektriķis, bet zinu -NEKĀDĀ GADĪJUMĀ.
Pienākošajā kabelī nulles vadam pārdegt nav tiesību. 
Ja tiek pārtraukts nulles vads 3 fāzu pievadam, tad tas  beidzas ar feierverku. Un nekādi zemes kontūri tur nelīdzēs.

----------


## karloslv

vai tad nulles vadam teorētiski nav jābūt nenoslogotam, t.i. ar ~0 strāvu (pie simetrijas)?

----------


## a_masiks

*(pie simetrijas*
Jā, pie simetrijas tā ir. 3 fāzu motoru var slēgt bez nulles vada. Ja viņš ir vienīgais patērētājs. Kādam mājās stāv tikai un vienīgi vairāki 3 fāzu motori, kas aizvieto apgaismojumu, televīzoru, veļas mašīnu gludekli, boileri un kompi?
Tad nu veļas mašīna, gludeklis un boileris uz vienas fāzes nosēdinās savu spriegumu un uzspridzinās apgaismes lampiņas, datoru, televizoru un audiocentru, kas stāvēs uz atlikušajām fāzēm.

----------


## Lemings

Tieši tas kontūrs arī paglābs, ja pazudīs nulle kaut kur pirms ievada,  tādēļ arī zemējumam jābūt ar 10 reizes lielāku šķērsgriezumu un noteiktu pretestību. Lielāku nekā apakšstacijā, lai normāli visa strāva plūstu uz turieni, bet avārijas gadījumā Tavā kontūrā.

----------


## Didzis

Velko, kā tad Tu domā nostrādās drošinātājs, ja nulle ar zemi nebūs savienota? Zemējums jau tikai izlīdzina potenciālu starpību un ja tā nelaimīgā nulle Latvenergo tīklā pazudīs, tad Tevi, tiri teorētiski, nenositīs, jo fāze bus gan uz tavas bormašīnas korpusa un arī pie kājām zemē(potenciāls būs vienāds). Latvenergo jau arī visus kabeļskapjus zemē un nulle ir savienota ar zemējuma kontūru. Cita lieta, ka Latvenergo to vairāk dara lai būtu zibensaizsardzība. Būtībā jau visa tā zemēšanas padarīšana ir ļoti vienkārša. Zaļidzeltenais kabeļa vads pienāk pie katras rozetes, tas ir savienots ar ienākošās sadales korpusu, kurš ir savienots ar Latvenergi nulli un zemes kontūru. Veidojas savdabīgs zavaigznes slēgums kura centrā ir tikai viens elektrosadales skapis un pa zemējuma vadu nu nekādīgi nevar plūst pilnīgi nekāda strāva. Ja arī trīsfāzu tīklā pazūd Latvenergo nulle, tad pilnīgi nekas slikts nenotiek, jo ja visi patērētāji ir simetriski saslēgti, tad nullespunktā vienalga nebūs sprieguma. Dzīvē protams spriegums parādīsies, bet tas nekad nebūs 220V. Zemes vads darbosies un ja uz instrumenta korpusa parādīsies spriegums, drošinātāju vienalga izsitīs. Nekur jau nav teikts, ka zemējums pasargā no pārsprieguma. Zemējums pasargā cilvēku no strāvas trieciena.

----------


## karloslv

Ok, tā loģiski vajadzētu būt. 

Dodiet tautai trīsfāzu lampiņas, gludekļus, boilerus un barokļus televizoriem un kompjiem!

----------


## Didzis

Nevajag trīsfāzu sadzīves tehniku, vajag tikai to simetriski "izmētāt" pa visām trim fāzēm un problēnu nebūs.

----------


## a_masiks

> Tieši tas kontūrs arī paglābs, ja pazudīs nulle kaut kur pirms ievada, tādēļ arī zemējumam jābūt ar 10 reizes lielāku šķērsgriezumu un noteiktu pretestību. Lielāku nekā apakšstacijā, lai normāli visa strāva plūstu uz turieni, bet avārijas gadījumā Tavā kontūrā.


 Hmmm.... 1 gludeklis. Jauda = 2kW. Volti = 220V, Ampēri - gandrīz 10A.  Tu gribi no majas līdz apakšstacijai tikai 1 gludeklim dzīt 10A strāvu? Moš dod racuhu - ietaupām uz vadiem uz strāvu laižam pa zemi? Pieļaujamā zemējuma pretestība 4omi.  220/4=55A.  Slodzes strāvai sasniedzot 55A viss spriegums pazudīs zemē. Tātad - pieci gludekļi un nulles vada vietā tev būs 110V maiņspriegums visos zemējuma punktos tavā mājā. Tu to uzskati par vienīgo drošo risinājumu??????

----------


## karloslv

Didzi, gribu redzēt, kā tu 3 kW boileri ar neprognozējamu patēriņu simetriski izmētāsi pa visām fāzēm. Tad jāpērk trīs mazāki boileri vai arī fiksi jāieslēdz gludeklis un veļasmašīna, kad ieslēdzas boileris  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Nevajag trīsfāzu sadzīves tehniku, vajag tikai to simetriski "izmētāt" pa visām trim fāzēm un problēnu nebūs.


 Uz to var tiekties, bet tehniski tas nav 100% iespējams. Netici? Atvieno daudzstāvu mājai nulles vadu. Uzzināsi.

----------


## ezis666

> .. Atvieno daudzstāvu mājai nulles vadu. Uzzināsi.


 Kur dzīvo?
Es domāju jāpamēģina  ::   ::

----------


## a_masiks

* ezis666*
Tātad labi zini, kas tas IR!   ::   ::   ::  
Nu un kā domā - zemē ierakts sarūsējis spainis tur kaut ko var glābt?  ::   ::

----------


## Didzis

Ir redzētas situācijas ar nodegušām nullēm. Daudzdzīvokļu mājā bija vārda tiešā nozīmē nopuvusi nulle galvenajā sadales skapī. To es uzzināju blakusmājā atverot kabeļtelevīzijas sadales skapi, kurā televizijas kabelim lēnām tecēja nost izolācija. Tieši tā, tecēja nost, jo kabelis bija riktīgi karsts. Lai nenobeugtu visu TV sistēmu, vienkārši nokniebu to kabeli un domājiet, ka tai mājā pārstāja gludekļi sildīt un tējkannas vārīties- nekā, viss darbojās. Spriegums gan riktīgi raustījās, bet cilvēki bija ļoti neapmierināti, ka vairāk neredz TV . Es viņiem saku, ka lai meklē elektriķi, a šie tikai prasa to kabeli slēgt atpakaļ un par elektrību viņiem esot poh* hoķis jāskatās. Protams, ja vienu 3kW bouleri ieslēgs vienā fāzē, tad pārejās fāzēs spriegums pieaugs, bet daudzdzīvokļu mājā to boileru, gludekļu, tējkannu  ir daudz un viss izlīdzinās.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik būtu standarts zemējuma stienim, ja ir 40A  skaitītājs uz 3 fāzēm. Viens 2m ir iedzīts, varbūt vel kadu pariti iedzīt?

----------


## Didzis

Zemējuma konstrukcija ir tieši atkarīga no grunts. Mitrā mālainā gruntī vajadzēs daudz mazāk dzelžus, nekā sausās smiltīs. Tāpēc jau tiek mērīta tā zemējuma pretestība. Sausās smiltīs tiešām grūti dabūt vajadzīgo zemējuma pretestību. Es jau teicu, ka krievu laikos pirms zemējuma mērijumiem visiem darbiniekiem kolektīvi vajadzēja pačurāt uz zemējuma stieņiem. Nezinuu, ko cilvēks izčurā, bet efekts bija ļoti labs. Protams, ar laiku zemējuma pretestība pieauga un, līdz nākamajai mērīšanas reizej, galīgi neatbilda normām, bet tas jau nevienu neinteresēja.

----------


## Jon

Tie minētie 4 omi ir relikta padomju laiku norma. Patiesībā - jo mazāk, jo labāk. Kad taisījām Lattelecom jaunās centrāles, īpašs tālākajā punktā pieslēgts testeris noteica kritumu un izkalkulēja maksimālo zemējuma pretestību. Tā vienmēr bija zemāka par 1 omu. Un, ja zemējumu ierīkojot, mērījumi bija kaut par dažām desmitdaļām sliktāki, mēs bijām spiesti iedrebināt vēl papildus stieņus zemē.

----------


## juris90

> Pret ko tu mērīji to sadales skapi?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Nevelkot garas ķeskas trepēs grūti atrast zemi (lai varētu ar voltmetru nomērīt). Skatījos ar indikatoru (tas skrūvgriezis ar neona lampiņu). Pieņemu, ka tur ir tas pats vajadzētu-būt-nullei vads.
> 
> [quote:4kr8ikjr]Savest kārtībā par savu naudu


 Man jau tā pat ir "Perpetuum Mobile" - fiksēta īre, par elektrību papildus nav jāpiemaksā. Dzīvoju komunaļņikā - viens skaitītājs uz visiem.

Vienīgā bēda, ka normālu zemējumu nav no kurienes raut. Sadales skapja korpuss neder, nedzīšu tak savus stieņus zemē.[/quote:4kr8ikjr]
vot es teikshu taa, ka ar to skruvgriezni ir kaa ir, tu skruvgrieznja vietaa megjini ar kontrollampinju (parasto lampu uz 220v ar patronu un ar vadiem galaa)pielikt vadu uz sadales korpusa un kur tu teicu tur vel. kontrollampai es uzticos vairak neka tam intikatoram, jo bija man ari gadijums dzivokli sledzu sledzus un rozetes klat a man tas skruvgrieznis abos vados rada ka ir spriegums, bet panjemot kontrollampu un vienu taaas vadu piesledzu zemei un otru attiecigi gan pie viena un velak pie otra sledza pievada vada un atradu kur faze , kur nulle.  ::   TO ES SAKU NOPIETNI KA LABAK IR MEGINAT AR KONTROLLAMPU JO TAS INDIKATORS MUHLJII.

----------


## karloslv

Nevis indikators muhļī, bet ir jāatšķir, kas ir spriegums, un ir strāva. Indikators uzrāda spriegumu, jo patērē niecīgu strāvu. Pieslēdzot kontrollampu, tā var arī nedegt. Ja tev indikators dega uz nulli, tad nekāda nulle tā nebija.

----------


## juris90

> Nevis indikators muhļī, bet ir jāatšķir, kas ir spriegums, un ir strāva. Indikators uzrāda spriegumu, jo patērē niecīgu strāvu. Pieslēdzot kontrollampu, tā var arī nedegt. Ja tev indikators dega uz nulli, tad nekāda nulle tā nebija.


 a vot nulle ta bija 100% jo te spid indikators te vairs pec kada laika nespid  a kontrollampa nespideja vispar.  ::  tapat citi ar to skruvgriezni parbauda korkjus (Keramiskos nevis automatu) un nihuja nevar atrast kursh ta ir beigts, dzivokli elektribas nav a indikators uz korkja var uzradit  spriegumu, jo indikators raada ari caur ogliti, kura var izveidoties korkjii. a es parbaudot ar savu kontrollampu uzreiz varu pateikt kursh korkjis ir beigts. vot taa luuuk.  ::

----------


## martin

> a vot nulle ta bija 100% jo te spid indikators te vairs pec kada laika nespid  a kontrollampa nespideja vispar.  tapat citi ar to skruvgriezni parbauda korkjus (Keramiskos nevis automatu) un nihuja nevar atrast kursh ta ir beigts, dzivokli elektribas nav a indikators uz korkja var uzradit  spriegumu, jo indikators raada ari caur ogliti, kura var izveidoties korkjii. a es parbaudot ar savu kontrollampu uzreiz varu pateikt kursh korkjis ir beigts. vot taa luuuk.


 Respect, mans vectēvs ievilka savai 2 staavu maajai elektroinstalaaciju arv ienu lampinju kurai ir divi vadinji...

----------


## martin

Vai nulles vada vietaa var izmantot dzelzs uudensvada cauruli kas naak no zemes? Vaitas ir iespejami vispaar?

----------


## Jon

> Vai nulles vada vietaa var izmantot dzelzs uudensvada cauruli kas naak no zemes? Vaitas ir iespejami vispaar?


 Kategoriski *nē!* Nullei jeb neitrālei tev jāpienāk no Latvenergo tāpat kā fāzēm. Taču, ja tas ir izbijis ūdensvads, tu vari to izmantot par zemējumu. Vari lieku reizi iezemēt arī nullvadu, bet tad tā vairs nebūs "tīrā" zeme, kas ļoti nepieciešama drošībai un smalkiem aparātiem.

----------


## martin

Skaidrs.  ::

----------


## Texx

> Ja tomēr atskatāmies uz pirmatnēji uzdoto jautājumu, tad tur bija arī šāda frāze:
> 
> "ja ir radusies bojāta izolācija elektroiekārtā un ir parādījies uz korpusa spriegums"
> 
> Es šajā situācijā tomēr gribētu vērst uzmanību, ka:
> 1) Ja šāda situācija potenciāli ir iespējama, tad elektrosadales skapis būtu jāaprīko ar "automātu", kurš ne tikai atslēdzas pie paaugstinātas strāvas fāzes vadā, bet mēra strāvu gan fāzes, gan nulles vados un izslēdzas, ja šajos vados sajūt strāvas lielumu starpību - tobiš noplūdi kaut kur pie patērētāja. Šādi "automāti" protams ir dārgāki par pierastajiem, bet lētāki par visprastāko zārku
> 2) arī izcils zemējums, ja paļausies tikai uz to, nodrošinās galu galā vai nu bojātās iekārtas pilnu "caursišanu" līdz ieejas drošinātāju nostrādāšanai, vai arī "caursišana" tiks nodrošināta bojātās iekārtas lietotājam.
> 
> 
> Pirmo pagarinātāju ar tiristoru atslēgu un strāvas diferences detektoru es iegādājos 25 gadus atpakaļ un pieradinājos garāžā un dārzā strādāt tikai caur to - ziniet, kādas reizes 8-10 tas ir nostrādājis


 Kāds var ieteikt kur ko tamlīdzīgu var nopirkt, Vajadzētu kaut ko tādu priekš elektriskā zāles pļāvēja izdomāt ar jaudu 1500W. Starp citu vai ir šādi automāti par kādiem Andrievs runā? Varētu tad uztaisīt kaut kādu speciālu zāles pļaušanas pagarinātāju. Citādi neomulīgi paliek te lasot un par elektrodrošību domājot.

----------


## abergs

http://www.jauda.com/html/25370.html
Energ, Lukares u.t.t.

----------


## Raimonds1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isolation_transformer
http://www.isolationtransformersales.com/


šādi arī var risināt visādu pļāvēju, dīķa sūkņu , pagraba gaismu problēmas

----------


## ansius

no trieciena izloācijas trafi tik un tā nepasargās, cilvēkam ir pārāk liela masa un par ar izolētiem apaviem stāvot uz zemes (sānāk vien spaliels kondensators), no fāzes nāk maiņstrāva un zit pa nagiem tik un tā.

----------


## Girts

> no trieciena izloācijas trafi tik un tā nepasargās, cilvēkam ir pārāk liela masa un par ar izolētiem apaviem stāvot uz zemes (sānāk vien spaliels kondensators), no fāzes nāk maiņstrāva un zit pa nagiem tik un tā.


  |Tu pats saproti ko raksti ?!Liekas ka ne izolejošais trafs tadēl ari ir lai pasargātu cilveku no elektriskās stravas iedarbības,  paskaties nedaudz shemas kas zīmetas elektrotehnikas  grāmatās  un tad salidzini ar shēmu  kas ir ar izolējošo trafu.Ja nesaproti tad neļerksti un nemaldini citus cilvēkus kas lasa šo forumu.

----------


## ansius

davai atbrauc pie manis, pieliksm izolejosho trafu un est ļushu vienai spailei pieskaries, un nestaasti man ka pa knagiem nedabuusi. varbut tavā idiālajā pasaulē tā viss strādā, manējā esmu noravioes no tāda lodāmura kas ir izolēts ar trafu, ka maz nelikās.

----------


## Girts

> davai atbrauc pie manis, pieliksm izolejosho trafu un est ļushu vienai spailei pieskaries, un nestaasti man ka pa knagiem nedabuusi. varbut tavā idiālajā pasaulē tā viss strādā, manējā esmu noravioes no tāda lodāmura kas ir izolēts ar trafu, ka maz nelikās.


 Tu tuchna esi vainu ļoti neaptēsts vai nu ļoti dumjš.Par elektriki esmu nostrādajis turpatvai 12 gadus ar elektrību nemos no 5 Klases kamer biju dumjš un jauns ne tadus brinumus vien esmu drījis ,kad apguvu elektrodoršibu tehnikumā tad pašm bail palika kāds vareja būt sekas tam ko es esmu darījis,bet to ka viens fāzes vads  sistu pa nagiem kā to rāda filmas par SF,ka dzirksteles lec no Fāzes vada  ka no brīnumsvecītes  tās ir pasakas ,kas man tev shemu uzzīmēt kādel cilvēkam nesit ar izolejoša transformātora fazes vadu.Saku tev vēlreiz  padoma labi.Anglija visi celtnieki stradā no 230~Vuz 110~V caur atdalošo trafu.tad kāda jega no tā trafa ja vins sit kad tu pieskaries fazes vadam  vai ari elektroinstrumenta metāliskās daļas ir   zem fāzes sprieguma. un silti tev iesaku izjaukt esošo itka izolējošo trafu un apskatīt labi par nāvi nenāktu  ari tests ar megaommetru .

----------


## ansius

da nu netaisos stīdēties, sevisā esmu atskatījies *sertificētu* elektriķu brīnumu darbus (neuztver personīgi). ir atšķirība 110V un 220V. tā pat arī kas ir megers un man viņš pašam arī ir. runāju no pieredzes, tarfam ne vainas, taču pa knaģiem dabuju. tad izskaidro kā tas varēja būt? kad sāku lietot izolācijas trafu biju tik pat pārliecināts kā tu, nu vairs nē.

----------


## Raimonds1

Lai norautos no izloējošā trafa, tam ir jābūt bojātam un primārajam un Sekundārajai ir jābūt ELEKTRISKI, NE TIKAI INDUKTĪVI  SAISTĪTAM.  Vēl  IR varinats, ka kads ir iezemējis arī vienu  SEKUNDāRā TRAFA IZVADU  ::  tad ir variants, ka iegrabjas  abos SEKUDāRAJOS IZVADOS. Citādi nekādi. 240/240V isolation transformer rullz forevā.

----------


## marizo

Principā par zemējuma tēmu es esmu lasījis daudz un dažādās vietās. Tomēr viss tik viennozīmīgi nav, ir lietas, par kurām var strīdēties. Tāpat ievērojami atšķiras situācija pilsētās un laukos, kur elektrība mājās nonāk attiecīgi pa zemē guldītiem kabeļiem vai gaisvadu līnijām.

Šoreiz ir sekojoša situācija:
1-fāzes elektroenerģijas skaitītājs ar C16 automātslēdzi fāzes vadā, pieskrūvēts pie metāla plāksnes, kur uz skrūves savienoti nulvadi.
Vajadzība:
ierīkot vannas istabā pieslēgumu veļas automātam un elektriskajam boilerim un tējkannai un plītij virtuvē. Šoreiz iztiksim bez kritikas, ka ar to C16 ir pašvaki minētajām ierīcēm (praktiski 2kW viens plīts riņķis un 2,2kW tējkanna + sīkumi- TV, dators, kāda spuldze- vienlaikus darbojas).

Neskaidrības:
Vai šo nullējumu uz metāla plāksnes drīkst/vajag izmantot, lai pieslēgtu zaļdzelteno vadu uz iekārtām? Ņemot vērā, ka zemējuma kontūra nav.
Kas būtiski mainītos uz slikto pusi, ja uzliktu strāvas noplūdes aizsardzības automātu un līdz minētajām iekārtām vilkt tikai 2-dzīslu vadu (vai 3-dzīslu - to vienu atstājot gaisā ar domu kaut kad nākotnē ierīkot zemējumu)?
Strāvas noplūdes automātu UN nullējumu vienlaikus liekot, šķiet zūd noplūdes automāta jēga tajā gadījumā, ja 0vadā kāda iemesla dēļ parādās spriegums.

Pirmais variants raisa bažas, jo apkārtnē iedzīvojušies uz vadiem kakājoši stārķi, kuru rīcība nav paredzama - mēdz saīsot vadus un atstāt bez elektrības; pastāv arī iespēja, ka var pārkakāt nulvadu. Principā pilnai laimei varu minēt, ka bija gadījums pagājušajā vasarā, kad standby režīmā atstātiem mūzikas centriem izkusa transformatori, jo (kaimiņš esot mērījis, pats nebiju mājās) kontaktos esot bijuši teju 380V. Pēc šitādiem momentiem bezmazko gribas uz pilsētu pārcelties dzīvot - tur arī normāls internets pieejams, ne vien par elektrības piegādes pārtraukumiem jāuztraucas labi, ja reizi gadā.  ::  
Un loģiski rodas arī atsevišķa tēma par aizsardzību no zibens/pārsprieguma.

----------


## Jon

Priekš pilnas laimes ir stipri jāpacenšas. Tas ir darbietilpīgi un nav lēti. Būtu jāizveido 2 zemējumi - darba zeme, kamī iezemēt neitrāli (tas pasargās droši no neitrāles atrūsēšanas ar attiecīgām sekām) un tīrā zeme (clean earth). Pēdējā tad caur green/yellow sazemējas elektroierīču korpusi. Un tad ir jēga no noplūdes automāta.

----------


## M_J

Man laukos nullvada zemējums ir tam stabam, kas pie mājas, pie kaimiņa mājas tāpat, un visā gaisa vadu līnijā - ik pēc noteikta intervāla. Ja stārķis nepārkakā vadu pie pašas mājas - kaut kāds zemējums jau ir. Neskatoties uz to, kaimiņiem, kuri visus veļas automātus un ūdens sildītājus sazemējuši pie nullvada, stāvot ar basām kājām uz slapjas grīdas un ar slapjām rokām pieskaroties pie kādas no minētajām ierīcēm var just, ka "tur kaut kas ir".

----------


## marizo

Jon, zemējumi nav ieplānoti. Varbūt nepareizi esmu sapratis strāvas noplūdes automāta darbību? Saprotu to tā: fāzes un nulvada strāvu summai jābūt 0 (cik aizplūst uz veļas automātu, tik arī atgriežas). Ja tā ir lielāka par 10;20;100mA, tad nostrādā aizsardzība un atslēdz abus (?) vadus no patērētāja. Tātad, ja strāva no fāzes vada noplūst uz zemi ne caur nulvadu, tas izmaina strāvu summu un tā kļūst lielaka par 0.
M_J, man te viens elektriķis (cik saprotu mācījies) savienoja 0vadu ar zemējuma vadu. Tagad domāju- atstāt vai atvienot?
Cik omu _varētu būt_ tas kaut kāds zemējums? Tad attiecīgi varētu izrēķināt, kāds būtu spriegums uz iekārtu korpusiem, ja tiktu pārkakāts nulvads, piemēram, 2 zemētos stabus no mājas. Vot, šis man liekas stipri apšaubāms variants.

----------


## guguce

Ja tu atvienosi, tad vispār nekas nedarbosies. Bet lai fāze nelien nullē
vajag pārsprieguma aizsardzību uz 255v. Piem. kaut ko no SCHRACK.

----------


## next

Laukos zemeejumu uztaisiit nav probleema.
Tas arii jaadara.
Veel jo vairaak taapeec ka aizsardziiba pret zibeni bez taa nav iedomaajama.

----------


## egilssk

Kautko stulbāku un bīstamāku, kā salikt kopā zemējumu un zibensnovadītāju laikam nevar izdomāt.

----------


## Didzis

Kā tad var nesavienot zemejumu ar zibensnovedeju? Abi tak caur zemi savienojas un ir pilnīgi vienalga vai taisa atsevišķus kontūrus, vai zemējumu un zibensnovedeju slēdz pie viena kontūra.Ja būs tiešais zibens spēriens, tā pat visa mājas ektronika būs beigta un pat tad, ja elektrības štepselis izrauts no tīkla. Elektromagnetisko indukciju jau neviens nav atcēlis  ::  .

----------

